# RSS change?



## m2pt5 (Nov 16, 2006)

Since the rss.php only lists the contents of the GBAtemp & Scene News subforum of GBAtemp Magazine News now, will there be feeds added for the new ROM release subforums?


----------



## Costello (Nov 16, 2006)

we will fix everything as soon as possible although we are currently focusing on something else


----------



## maduin (Nov 17, 2006)

I was also curious about this, I do think it should have a rather large priority in getting fixed, as it is one of the reasons I loved the site so much.


----------



## phoood (Nov 17, 2006)

I'd like to second this.


----------



## Costello (Nov 17, 2006)

I think I fixed it... can you confirm ?


----------



## phoood (Nov 17, 2006)

YAY, it works.
But is there a way to seperate homebrew news and rom releases?


----------



## Costello (Nov 17, 2006)

Maybe in the future...
but there is no homebrew news right now anyway!


----------



## phoood (Nov 17, 2006)

Woot, I found dcemu.co.uk's rss feed!


----------



## maduin (Nov 17, 2006)

huzzah!  I am pleased with this fix.


----------

